

Is there a web service that lets users post to my webapp via email - iaboyeji

One aspect of the website I run is a question and answer forum and I am trying to figure out an easy way to allow my users comment and do q&#38;A via email   kind of like how you can email a blog to posterous. Essentially, I just need a quick and easy way to identify my users by unique email address and approve a post to the platform. Any ideas?
======
felipebrnd
I don't know any service for this, but can be done... to reduce the spam
problem that bdfh42 pointed you may only accepts anwsers if they are email
replies to the question email...

you could also use a good spam filter also...which I believe will drastic
reduce any chance of spam getting into your q&a

~~~
felipebrnd
Other things to keep i mind for this, use a imap mailbox and i believe you
could do some sort of header validation before accepting any email

------
bdfh42
So once I have the email addresses of a few of your users - I would be able to
SPAM your QA - every topic...

Unless you can figure out how to avoid that issue then your forum would drown.

